
Busting the Myth of the Complete Protein - pmoriarty
https://www.treehugger.com/myth-complete-protein-4858275
======
thatcat
This article has fundamental misunderstandings of nutrition. It states that
protein that isn't used to rebuild your body is simply lost when it is
converted to usable energy via protein catabolism and generally does a poor
job of explaining amino acids.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Essential_amino_acid#Relative_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Essential_amino_acid#Relative_amino_acid_composition_of_protein_sources)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Protein_catabolism](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Protein_catabolism)

